# Colin mcrae Dirt cd-key



## noname545 (13. August 2009)

halo ich hatte schon in einen thread reingeschrieben, aber leider gabs keine antwort drauf.
Ich habe Dirt aus Amazon bestellt und installiert aber mir ist aufgefallen das kein cd key in der verpackung dabei ist und auch bei der installation müsste ich nichts eingeben. Ist das jetzt von codemaster so gemacht oder stimmt bei mir was nicht? wenn ich mich erinnere hatte GRID auch kein cd key.
bitte um Antwort

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2009)

Wenn du keinen CD Key hast und auch nichts eingeben musst um zu spielen, wo ist dann deine Frage?


----------



## noname545 (13. August 2009)

dann ist das doch voll der sch... da, kann sich doch jeder der das nicht original hat, einfach online spieln was mich sehr aufregt, fühl mich als ehrlicher käufer dann ziemlich verar...t. Ist das denn so schwer einen cd key einzubauen?


----------



## dot (13. August 2009)

Dann beschwere dich bitte beim Herseller, dass er keinen teuren Kopierschutz mit Onlineaktivierung und Freischaltung per Telefon eingebaut hat. Die ehrlichen Kaeufer sind deswegen sicher bestuerzt.


----------



## noname545 (14. August 2009)

jetz habe ich ich bis zur helfte der tabelle geschaft doch es geht nicht mehr weiter, weil ein event ist offen, das kann ich nicht starten weil das geld net ausreicht die anderen events bin ich schon gefahren und das geld reicht trotzdem net aus. Da steht ich brauche 300.000 und ich hab gradmal 70.000 und wenn ich trotzdem ein altes event fahre und gewinn komme ich nicht an die 300


----------

